# Grand lake St Mary's....beating the dead horse report



## Gillion

Positive. The new state boat ramp on the south east side nice. I caught a crappie at the spillway after trying channels in a boat so I wasn't skunked! Negative. Almost to many things mention about the water condition of this body of water. I believe the state should either do something for its residents for either fisherman and general population and fisherman or waterfowl hunters. Drain a bunch for birds or dig and try to clean some of it. I used to fish it 20 years ago and it was dirty then but dang. Colon of Ohio!!!!!!! I'm not sure I'd eat much from those channels if I had caught some. I will not return anytime soon.


----------



## RMK

I m still pretty proud to call it my home lake.








And everyone is aloud to have their opinions on what color they think the water should be.


----------



## Gillion

RMK said:


> I m still pretty proud to call it my home lake.
> View attachment 261525
> 
> And everyone is aloud to have their opinions on what color they think the water should be.


I knew there would be a reply and it'd get to some saying that......I know brown water is brown water from our bottoms and what's flowing in. I'm just saying trash thousands and thousands of dead fish and all the run off going in.....if I wouldn't swim in it I won't eat from it......wish it was different being 30mins away.....nice fish though.


----------



## mercercountyhunter

one less boat to get in the way. been catching and eating fish in that cesspool since February. always some excuse for when people can't catch fish...


----------



## Hook N Book

Where is this going? You either fish it and eat what you catch or find water that's more suitable to you liking.


----------



## All Thumbs

i learned something new - i already knew you never talk bad about a man's wife, dog, or mother. now i have to add "home lake" to that list. 

a major faux pas


----------



## Gillion

Listen.....I'd love to call this place my home lake being the closest body of water I could run a motor on. I'm all for paying more taxes or even a regional tax on this to lake improvement. I have open cuts on my hands from work and felt leery reaching into the minnow bucket after cruising those channels.....anyone breathing! can't say that lake is in bad shape!....just saying. That whole region would BOOM! If it were decent.....


----------



## All Thumbs

Gillion said:


> I'd love to call this place my home lake


ok - we know you don't like the lake, it is not your home lake, you wouldn't eat the fish if they paid you......
if you ain't careful, someone is gonna start talking bad about your dog... LOL


----------



## dcool

And I thought GLSM was in the southwest Ohio fishing report!


----------



## ress

All Thumbs said:


> i learned something new - i already knew you never talk bad about a man's wife, dog, or mother. now i have to add "home lake" to that list.
> 
> a major faux pas


X2


----------



## Gillion

dcool said:


> And I thought GLSM was in the southwest Ohio fishing report!


I had no idea this site had a glsm thread sorry new here. Did a bit of reading since posting. I didn't think that anyone talked about this lake except on lake restoration pages and an ice fishing site. So you guys talked in great detail in 2011 about lake restoration, has anything come true with those dreams or hopes? This is a serious question.


----------



## Hoosier77

Gillion you are correct. Everyone in the region knows about the water quality. Some just take offense to you saying it out loud.


----------



## firemanmike2127

I"m equally passionate about GLSM since this area has been home to me for the last 57 years. There are many water quality initiatives that have been put into place over the last 7-8 years. The treatment trains, manure application guidelines, comprehensive nutrient management plans, & farmers willing to plant protective filter strips to limit phosphorus infiltration to name a few. It's my home lake too & the fishing has been excellent the last few years. Back when I was growing up on the north shore I lived & worked at one of the best locations on the whole lake for 33 years. Occasionally people would mention our 'green' lake in a negative way & I would simply ask them "Do you have a better lake in your front yard" ? Yup.....this is home & I LIKE IT !!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Im all the way in south east columbus and would love to find the time to chase some crappie on glsm...my "home-lake" turns into peasoup bye early june every year.


----------



## Pomoxisaholic

Glsm is a three hour drive for me and i have never been disappointed making the trip. So many places to fish even in bad weather. Wish it were closer. Maybe you should try Indian lake since it's only a stone's throw away. Hopefully all the improvement efforts over the past years will only make it better.


----------



## CrappieTracker

New to this lake. What boat ramps are best to launch from for easy access to the canals?


----------



## Pomoxisaholic

There is one at windy point another nice one off of Mercer Auglaize county line rd.


----------



## nschap

Gillion said:


> Positive. The new state boat ramp on the south east side nice. I caught a crappie at the spillway after trying channels in a boat so I wasn't skunked! Negative. Almost to many things mention about the water condition of this body of water. I believe the state should either do something for its residents for either fisherman and general population and fisherman or waterfowl hunters. Drain a bunch for birds or dig and try to clean some of it. I used to fish it 20 years ago and it was dirty then but dang. Colon of Ohio!!!!!!! I'm not sure I'd eat much from those channels if I had caught some. I will not return anytime soon.


The fishing is terrible here anyhow. Just stick to what you like. Tell your friends about the water quality. I wouldn't eat the fish either. They taste like fish.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio

GLSM, is a straight up toxic. I wouldn't let my ex wife swim in it let alone eat fish from that dump. I pity the fish and people that call that lake their home. 

Be sure to wash your boat hull with bleach and simple green after venturing out in that cesspool.


----------



## firemanmike2127

There were 17.....that's right, SEVENTEEN different lakes in Ohio being closely monitored by the OEPA for microcystin several years AFTER the initial algae bloom @ GLSM. For the record, this isn't intended to be any form of personal attack. I suggest you start reading the news & becoming more well informed . The same problem is prevalent in Lake Erie. Toledo had a significant drinking water quality issue there as well. Water quality issues are a fact of life. I'll suggest you explore some streams, rivers, & lakes wherever it is that you're from & report back to us on the ones that aren't affected in some way by phosphorus or some other form of industry contamination. How about supporting local efforts to find solutions & fix water quality issues ??? Mike Bruns Celina,OH Lake Improvement Assn. member & Lake Restoration Committee supporter.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio

Lake is full of carp too.


----------



## Tim67

WITH you 1000 percent Firemanmike!!!! Until 3 yes ago I fish Erie almost exclusively whether Bass, 'eyes, perch, crappie whatever the blooms got so bad by August it was seriously 3 ft deep in spots. And the worst of it is u see some farmers killing themselves try to fix it they had stations where they test their discharge and open to epa. While other farmers could care less, it is not right. Wife and I moved down west of Mansfield now fish Clear Fork,Pleasant hill etc very nice here.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Lake is full of carp too.


Crappie to  tons of big crappie... wish they would inform the crappie there living in a cess pool an make them re-locate to the cess pool i fish most often.


----------



## Gillion

I had no idea this lake was enjoyed by anyone. Sorry to start the thread. Didn't know it'd be in a southwest forum. Good luck to all on upcoming trips. i used to have fun perch fishing in the fall when I was little here years ago. Memories I won't forget with a grandfather.....I hope more future effort s and taxes r passed to improve this place......fish on!


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I heard the Loch Ness Monster's twin sister swims in this lake.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Those of us who live locally really want to see the return of a quality perch fishery @ GLSM. The numbers of healthy 8-12 lb walleye (& big saugeyes) we've seen caught below the spillway makes us hopeful those days are almost here again. I don't often fish for catfish but it's really fun to tangle with a 30 lb flathead (MY PB) in your own back yard too...Mike


----------

